# Space Wolves ''executioners''? More hints at the two legions.



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

States in Prospero burns that The Space wolves are the emperors 'executioners'. created to execute unruly elements. IE Thousand sons...have they done this before. :shok:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This is discussed quite a bit in this thread 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77326


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

cheers man


----------

